
Surface Phone speculation spurred by new phone APIs in Windows - ThoAppelsin
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/new-phone-apis-in-windows-renews-speculation-about-the-mythical-surface-phone/
======
alexkavon
If they're done with Windows 10 Mobile, this may be a consolidation of what
was done in W10M to Windows 10 and more convergence to a single OS. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

